# Jeannie and Shiva checking in!!



## JeannieNShiva (Mar 15, 2004)

Heylo Everybody!

Me and my little one year old grey tabby (her birthday is on April 1st) Shiva just want to say come in and say hello to everyone.

We originally posted in the behavior forum becuase Shiva is too fond of my 3 year old and protects her from evil Roxanna (my not so evil best friend, but in Shiva's eyes shes evil).

So we hope to learn a lot here and make lots of other kitty friends.

Shiva and I are in the banner in the siggy.


----------



## faile (Sep 14, 2003)

shiva- hindu god of destruction, right?


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)

Welcome! Aww, pretty kitty. Hope you find the answers you need here.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum, and cute kitty too! :wink:


----------



## JeannieNShiva (Mar 15, 2004)

Thanks  

I actually named her Shiva after the Final Fantasy video games.... lol

I just thought it was an awesome name. Although my little shiva does like to destroy things. Paper, Rolls of Toilet Paper, Rolls of Paper Towels. Those seem to be her favorites. Oh and this book shelf we have.. She loves the scratch the he** out of that.

So I guess that does match her.  

I actually let her choose her name between that and Luna. She didnt really like that one. Luna was from Sailor Moon . :lol:


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

Welcome to Cat Forum!

My name is Rinoa backwards, from FF8 
I want a black cat to name Luna lol, and a white one to call Artimus!


----------



## JeannieNShiva (Mar 15, 2004)

I love FF8  

Rinoa is one of my fave charachters from that game. Very cool  

I want a black cat named Luna too and a white one names artemis as well!! Although I would have to resist trying to dye a cresent moon on their foreheads.


----------



## Mike (Jan 27, 2004)

Hi Jeannie n Shiva! Welcome to a wonderful forum.

Peace,
Mike


----------



## JeannieNShiva (Mar 15, 2004)

Thanks Mike!! Cute Kitty!!


----------



## JeannieNShiva (Mar 15, 2004)

Aww thanks! Is the grey kitty in your avatar yours?


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Welcome. Shiva is a lovely cat.


----------



## catmadAZ (Feb 27, 2004)

Welcome jeannie and shiva  
you will have a great time with uz mad lot :lol: 

great sig too, shiva is beautiful


----------



## karaokekat (Jan 14, 2004)

Welcome Shiva and Jeannie! I am big into the Final Fantasys too, but the cat I named came from LOTR... lol

(Gandalfs full name is Gandalf the Girl... started out Gandalf the grey until we figured out "he" was a she... lol)

I love your sig Jeannie and Shiva.... beautiful!


----------

